# Sensible price for completing pet passport



## CherryPirate (May 19, 2005)

We are travelling back towards Calais from Southern Germany and will need to find a vet to complete the requirements for our two dogs pet passports.

Does anyone have experience of vets with sensible prices, speak English and have some nearby parking

Many thanks

Colin


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I know there's a list of vets on MHF somewhere - put together by Keith Chesterfield. However the only link I can find is for a version from 2012. Here's the link anyway as it's probably what you need - Vets list

Can anyone point us to Keith's latest version?

Bill

Edit - if only I'd read a few more items from the forum - here's a later post from Keith - see this post


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yellow drop-downs at the top > > > Guides > > > Members Guides Index.

Loads of useful info in there, but so many members seem totally unaware of its existence.

The easy way . . . http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-185.html

Dave :wink:


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Courtesy of Euro Tunnel.

http://www.eurotunnel.com/uploadedFiles/resources/Tickets_and_Fares/Pets/FR_vets_list.pdf


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

we used vet at Bulgneville cost us 12 euros about 2 weeks ago, supplied our own tablets. not the most efficient vet but all i want is passport stamped signed and dated

think its quite close to southern Germany 

John


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We used the vet in St Omer, English speaking and only charged us 4.50€ for the worming pill.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Excellent prices, I went yesterday and the going rate around St Tropez is €50. I paid this plus €6 for the worming tablet and €19 for some ear drops we needed.
James


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Latest Google map - http://goo.gl/maps/dGJM

The-Cookies - do you have the address for the Bulgneville Vet?

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ricec, what is your route to Calais.?

tony


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Latest Google map - http://goo.gl/maps/dGJM
> 
> The-Cookies - do you have the address for the Bulgneville Vet?
> 
> :wav: :wav: :wav:


http://www.pagesjaunes.fr/pros/03161563

James


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

when traveling back from Spain via Santander recently the cost of bring my Collie back came to 65 euro.
30 euro to the vet in San Vincente de Barquera who signed the passport and administered the tablet plus another 35 euro to the vet in Santander (Bahia) required to verify a simple typo made by the first vet.
On this particular sailing there were 12 people who had to have the pet passports verified by the local vet. Naturally we all felt scammed.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

JP yes that's the one, cheapest we've had yet 3 euros cheaper than last year!!

John


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Bulgnéville Vet added to map - http://goo.gl/maps/dGJM


----------

